# Olive Wood Grunter



## BrentWin (Aug 14, 2013)

With Missouri bow season only a month away I have been in grunter mode lately. Here's one that I just turned out. 

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF0192_zpsf21332f9.jpg


----------



## justturnin (Aug 15, 2013)

BrentWin said:


> With Missouri bow season only a month away I have been in grunter mode lately. Here's one that I just turned out.



Looks awesome. So much better than those plastic tubes. Now you got my gears turning. Do you just continue the 0.75" hole all the way through or do you have a taper/step down recipe you like to use?


----------



## BrentWin (Aug 15, 2013)

justturnin said:


> BrentWin said:
> 
> 
> > With Missouri bow season only a month away I have been in grunter mode lately. Here's one that I just turned out.
> ...



I just bore the blank 5/8" straight thru and flair the bell with a skew. I have tried back boring the exhaust, but I didn't find it made that much difference. Getting that deep hollow sound comes more cupping your hands over the end than anything. 

Don't tell anyone, but I put the long exhaust on there because people expect it to be that way. My personal grunter only has a 3" exhaust and it sounds just like the long ones.


----------



## justturnin (Aug 15, 2013)

Your secret is safe, until I make one and Tell the world!!!!!! (insert evil laugh) :wacko1:

Gonna make me one. Love that ring. Do you make those or have them made?


----------



## BrentWin (Aug 15, 2013)

justturnin said:


> Your secret is safe, until I make one and Tell the world!!!!!! (insert evil laugh) :wacko1:
> 
> Gonna make me one. Love that ring. Do you make those or have them made?



The band is laser engraved by Ron Gould http://www.gouldscustomcalls.com/ He does great work and has quick turn around times.


----------

